# Trad Family Christmas Gift



## jerry russell (Dec 17, 2012)

In the spirit of Christmas, I would like to do a give-a-way trip similar to last year for the folks here in the tradbow family. This will be a bowfishing trip for two or three during the spring peak season. The single winner will be able to choose the one or two folks that they would like to go along with them. We will fish a lake or river in Central Georgia and you will get a chance at 6 species of fish. With clear water conditions, 100+ shots are common for a two person team. I will provide the boat and a wide variety of bows (including bows for women and children) so you will only need to get there for the fun to begin.  This will be a night shoot.
Pick a number 1-100 and please review the thread to make sure the number has not been picked before you as there will be no ties (the first person to pick the number gets that number). If the correct number is not chosen the person that is closest without going over is the winner. If you win and can't make the trip, it goes to the next person in line. I am VERY flexible with the date and we can do it from April-June. The cut off time for entries is noon this coming Sunday and I will forward the winning number to Longbowdave for safe keeping right now.

You will likely have numerous very close encounters with a neat variety of other wildlife including otters, beaver, muskrat, racoons and you will visit the famous turtle sleeping tree (you just have to see this one). I can promise that these trips are about as much fun as you can have with a bow in your hand. 

Good Luck and Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll take # 61 LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL, THANKS FOR THE OPPORTUNITY JERRY. MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Al33 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah Baby!!!! What else but the number 33? I'm in like a board splinter. Thanks Jerry!!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 17, 2012)

Awesome Jerry; thank you!

13 please


----------



## baldfish (Dec 17, 2012)

I would like number 26 please
Thanks whether I win or lose
Good idea Jerry


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll go with 29


----------



## Troy Butler (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll take #66 please sir.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 17, 2012)

Ill take 74!!!


----------



## willholl79 (Dec 17, 2012)

24 for me!


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm feeling like 43 is a good choice. Put me down for 43


----------



## snook24 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ill take 38...sounds like a great time! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 17, 2012)

18.


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 17, 2012)

48. Thank you.


----------



## rehatch (Dec 17, 2012)

Good of you Mr. Russell, I will take 52.  Congrats in advance to whoever wins this.  I'm sure it will be a trip to remember!!


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 17, 2012)

7 for me sir. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 17, 2012)

8. Thanks


----------



## whossbows (Dec 17, 2012)

55 .maybe get double whammy.thanks Jerry


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Jerry. How about a lucky # 11. 
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Really great of you to offer this to the forum members Jerry! I'm sure the winner will have a great time!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Number 68 sounds good. Thanks


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll take 84. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## brownitisdown (Dec 17, 2012)

i will take lucky number14


----------



## dpoole (Dec 18, 2012)

number 21


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 18, 2012)

My old football number...78..Thanks..


----------



## woodyjim (Dec 18, 2012)

69,i says


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 18, 2012)

# 3 please ...in memory of ole Earnhardt ....


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 18, 2012)

51 for me,and thank you for the chance.Merry Christmas!


----------



## belle&bows (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you sir and Merry Christmas...#75 please


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 18, 2012)

#19 Thanks Jerry. Merry Christmas


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 18, 2012)

i didn't see #88 yet.. thank you Jerry and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## woodswalker (Dec 18, 2012)

37 seems like a lucky number. Thank you for this chance and Merry Christmas.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 18, 2012)

45....as in ACP.


----------



## smokeeater465 (Dec 18, 2012)

#45 please!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been thinkin'...yeah, I know that's dangerous, but because I have already had the pleasure of going on one of these trips with Jerry and Luke not to mention a gator hunt to boot so if my numebr (33) were drawn I would rather see someone else go that has never done it. Rather than wait and see I am pulling out of this generous offering and offering up the best number offered up so far, so if anyone wants number 33 you can have it.

Thanks again Jerry. Someone , make that two someones, is going to be real happy and have some great times.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 18, 2012)

Well Al that is nice of you. Heck, you know all you gotta do is climb in my boat ANYTIME you want to go. I had a great time on both of those trips.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Dec 18, 2012)

i'll take 42... wow great gesture!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 18, 2012)

Al, I will take your 33.... my number when I played foot ball. Thanks!!!


----------



## smokeeater465 (Dec 18, 2012)

#44..... I meant to type that


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Dec 18, 2012)

My little one says #22.  Awesome thing to do Sir.  Best wishes!


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 18, 2012)

Jerry, what a fine guesture.  I will go with 56.


----------



## NavyDave (Dec 18, 2012)

72 for me!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm in. Good of you 30


----------



## MichaelH (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll take 32, Thanks


----------



## jbfitz (Dec 18, 2012)

Im goin all the way to the top with 99! Thanks merry Christmas


----------



## CCGA (Dec 19, 2012)

Ill take 80, Thanks


----------



## eman1885 (Dec 19, 2012)

2 please. thanks for the chance.

eric


----------



## snakekiller (Dec 19, 2012)

58 please thanks Jerry


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Dec 22, 2012)

17 sounds good, Thanks.


----------



## RPM (Dec 22, 2012)

Jerry, I'll take 93 please.


----------



## HELPER (Dec 23, 2012)

77 Please, HELPER


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jerry asked if I would do the honor of posting the winner in the bowfishing trip give away.

 The winning number is "41", and "snook24" is the closest without going over, with his pick of number 38!




 Congrats to snook24, and hats off to Jerry for offering such a great Christmas Gift!


----------



## snook24 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhh!!!!! Wahooo thanks so much!!! I cant wait!!


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 23, 2012)

snook24 said:


> Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhh!!!!! Wahooo thanks so much!!! I cant wait!!



Congratulations! I sure am looking forward to the trip.


----------



## snook24 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks so much! I am to,  Ill get with you on some dates later


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 23, 2012)

YEAH BUDDY!!! I know who he better be taking!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats and thanks again Jerry for such a fine gesture.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats man. And Jerry, do you take people on those trips for a charge? I'd be interested in paying to go this summer


----------



## whossbows (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you Jerry for what you do.Merry Christmas to you and yours and every one else


----------



## Al33 (Dec 23, 2012)

Congratulations snook, you are in for a treat.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats snook! It is fun! Great Job Jerry!


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 25, 2012)

Congrats Snook


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 26, 2012)

Jerry i will take 47


----------

